# Title Change



## Velenne (Jun 25, 2003)

I've looked for the option to change my current title, "Man of Many Voice" to something else but I can't find it.  I've looked all through the User CP.  Is this something only an admin can do?  

If so, I'd like to change it to "Psychosomatic Addict".  

<--loves Prodigy.


----------



## Umbran (Jun 25, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> *Is this something only an admin can do?  *




Yep.  The typical way to get it changed is to e-mail an admin.


----------



## EricNoah (Jun 25, 2003)

"As you wish..."


----------



## Velenne (Jun 25, 2003)

<3  Thanks Eric!


----------



## fba827 (Jun 25, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *"As you wish..." *




I suddenly had this image (as per that manly avatar picture of his) of Eric dressed in a pink harem outfit, folding his arms, and blinking ...

(somewhere in the background there is the requisite gem-laden purple and pink style bottle.)




Edit: adding two words needed for clarity


----------



## orbitalfreak (Jun 25, 2003)

fba827 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I suddenly had this image (as per that manly avatar picture of his) dressed in a pink harem outfit, folding his arms, and blinking ...
> 
> ...




One must really be careful what one says on these boards.  There are wierd folks out there who would take this post and do vile things with it, such as Photoshopping EricNoah's head onto Barbara Eden's body.  Really disturbed people.

Not that I would do something like that...
::bats eyes innocently::
Oh, look, a picture of EN dressed as Jeanie, wonder how that got there?


----------



## fba827 (Jun 25, 2003)

orbitalfreak said:
			
		

> *
> 
> One must really be careful what one says on these boards.  There are wierd folks out there who would take this post and do vile things with it, such as Photoshopping EricNoah's head onto Barbara Eden's body.  Really disturbed people.
> 
> ...






WRONG WRONG WRONG!  OH GOODNESS! SO WRONG! 



Really Eric, if I had any idea my disturbing momentary mental image would become .... this... 



Oh, I feel so dirty now...


----------



## Blacksway (Jun 25, 2003)

This image is going to ... (whats the right word... haunt? taunt? linger? tease? trouble?) ... me for years to come...

Did I just use the word tease? I think I need help...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 25, 2003)

MY EYES!   Freaking trap, run away screaming!   AHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 25, 2003)

*Kit at a loss for words because she is laughing so hard that everyone in their offices nearby are poking their heads out and wondering why....*


----------



## EricNoah (Jun 25, 2003)

*shudders*

As soon as I get back from my emergency therapy session, I'm SO going to ban you!!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 25, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> **shudders*
> 
> As soon as I get back from my emergency therapy session, I'm SO going to ban you!! *




Which one?  

The one with the wish or the one who granted it.    I am concerned for both of them.


----------



## fba827 (Jun 25, 2003)

Well, on the bright side, Eric, if you ever considered being Jeannie for Halloween (or some other reason  ) you'll at least now know what the cosutme will look like on you _before_ you put it on ...


----------



## Henry (Jun 25, 2003)

With a body like that, it's a wonder he ever leaves home...

_BAD Henry! BAD Henry! No codeine for you!_


----------



## Doc_Souark (Jun 25, 2003)

Eric you look well, good in pink.


----------



## Mark (Jun 25, 2003)

_Once the cork is out of the bottle..._


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 25, 2003)

I was thinking more like this:


----------



## Mark (Jun 25, 2003)

I wonder how the Dread Pirate Eric will deal with the Threads of Unusual Size...?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 25, 2003)

My concern is now worry and the number of people under the umbrella is growning.


----------

